# Urban Factory 5 in 1 et Ipad2



## esmn (6 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Je n'y connais rien en informatique donc j'ai beaucoup lu sur internet...mais là je suis dans une impasse et je viens demander de l'aide.
J'ai un ipad2 5.1.1 et on m'a offert le kit de connexion 5 in 1 d'urban factory.
J'ai donc réussi à installer cydia, j'ai acheté iFile mais quand je branche une clé USB (j'ai essayé 4 clé différentes) celle ci n'aparait pas dans la barre laterale.
Dans "var" je n'ai pas le dossier "mnt"...je suis bloquée, que faire?

Merci beaucoup.


----------

